# Hey Ash, Whatcha Playin'?



## Tomatochu (Feb 15, 2011)

HAWP is a series of videos that  consists of sketches based on popular video games. I want to either introduce or discuss them with people.


My favorites:
Persona 3
Geometry Wars 2
Preggerz
Text adventures


----------



## benwayshouse (Feb 19, 2011)

i like the animal crossing one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi-S9DpFWJU

the ocarina of time one is great, too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVO_QWjqWQY

katamari is good, too, if only for the ending.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIcKqqz2lm8&feature=related


----------

